# MARSOC- NJP-2 YR FFO



## ordman (Apr 30, 2012)

Gents,

I just got back from a MARSOC recruit screening lecture and found some answers I've been looking for for a while.

My situation- I'm on the tail-end of an FFO (for further observation) enlistment after getting NJPed in 2009. I've been through the arduous task of completing my medical pre-liminaries 3 times for the dive physical, reason being: my flight surgeon and UMO (under sea medical officer) have been arguing as to who recommends the waiver, the vessel through which this argument ensued was me and 2 corpsman. Because of this conflict and a deployment, I'm now on my 4th medical process.

It's looking good now, after talking to the UMO's corpsman again it appears that all I need is the certificate of an alcohol awareness course I had to take as a result of my NJP (which,btw,any alcohol related NJP is an automatic disqualifier for a dive physical and needs a waiver).

If anyone has a similar sitution: 
1.) word I got from the brief was that they can't send us FFO guys to A&S until we've completed the two years. I did not know that before, and wouldn't have hasseled everyone with my package.
2.) You have to have a waiver for any alcohol related NJP in order to complete your dive physical. the UMO should take care of this. 

If anyone has any questions I can relay what I've been told from the pros, other than that im useless for right now.


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (Apr 30, 2012)

yea those alcohol/substance abuse NJP's will always become something that can be a real hastle/career hamper in the Corps. glad to hear things are moving somewhat better for ya, now no more NJP's!


----------



## is friday (Apr 30, 2012)

Look at that, another ordie. Hit me up if you've got training questions and good luck with your situation.


----------



## ordman (Apr 30, 2012)

thanks gents, and yes...the taboo NJP. Luckily enough, the NJP did WHAT IT WAS SUPPOSED to do for me; it's a corrective action and is intended to turn Marines around which is exactly what I did. I'm thankful to still be in the Marine Corps especially with the drawdown. thanks friday


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (Apr 30, 2012)

u did luck out, friend of mine who was approaching time in limits because he was still a CPL was on the verge of picking up SGT and letting him stay in when he got a alcohol njp, killed his promotion and basically forced him out, he ended up a cutco knife salesman. again, I don't know WHY people get out and don't use their GI bill, you get PAID to go to college for fucks sake! sorry, off topic ramble, good luck with your vetting process and hope you make it! semper yut yut!


----------



## ordman (May 1, 2012)

off topic ramble is welcome sir! this is the closest thing i have to facebook so i'll be ranting as well lol.


----------



## RackMaster (May 1, 2012)

Just a friendly professionalism reminder to every one, try to use proper grammar, punctuation and spelling.


----------



## ordman (May 1, 2012)

If Facebook had moderators to encourage proper grammar the world might be a better place. Got it, thanks RackMaster.


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (May 1, 2012)

Point taken good sir! Girlfriend gets onto me about that too


----------

